# Tinnitus?



## angella (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey guys,

did any of you have problem with tinnitus? Is it related to anxiety/depression? I asked my doctor she was like maybe it's just me tripping. But it's not stoping,mostly when im laying and trying to sleep. I have dp/dr and tinnitus too and on some forumes i saw its typical for psychosis,so now im more nervous.. And dp is pretty bad these days so it's scary,i can't relax.. Hope someone will relate to this


----------



## inferentialpolice (Nov 26, 2012)

Here are two recent news reports that suggest Tinnitus' relation to anxiety and depression:

http://www.news-medical.net/news/20150513/Major-breakthrough-provides-new-insights-into-how-tinnitus-develops.aspx

http://www.pbs.org/newshour/updates/science-july-dec13-tinnitus_11-06/

Tinnitus is common in those with stress/anxiety.


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

angella said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> did any of you have problem with tinnitus? Is it related to anxiety/depression? I asked my doctor she was like maybe it's just me tripping. But it's not stoping,mostly when im laying and trying to sleep. I have dp/dr and tinnitus too and on some forumes i saw its typical for psychosis,so now im more nervous.. And dp is pretty bad these days so it's scary,i can't relax.. Hope someone will relate to this


Firstly, I'm not sure why you say due to tripping ... have you taken rec drugs?
Also, this is not a sign of psychosis.

inferential police gave some great links.
There has been a long term debate over DP/DR being related to some form of vestibular disorder.

I can tell you now, when under stress my entire life since childhood, I have had balance problems.
As I have gotten older I have had severe tinnitus clearly related to stress.
Now for the past month I had horrible vertigo. During that time I had tinnitus come and go.

My tinnitus is basically ringing, not some of the other dramtic symptoms others experience.
I would say at minium it can be related to anxiety.

Here is another great article. I am going for tests re: my vertigo on Thurdsay. I want to give this info to my ENT, but before I do I want him to NOT be aware of my anxiety, DP/DR. I DO have a problem, most likely BPPV that individuals can develop with age. I'm 56. I am literally hoping it is not "of unknown cause" which means there is little treatment. I would rather it be a benign tumor or something!

Here is another interesting article. I can't find the link. You are NOT psychotic however. And it may be as simple as the a possiblity that you just have tinnitus. People without any issues have it as well. I volunteer with a woman who has vertigo and tinnitus and no emotional disorders at all.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
J Nerv Ment Dis. 2013 Jul;201(7):629-35. doi: 10.1097/NMD.0b013e3182982995.
*Depersonalization experiences are strongly associated with dizziness and vertigo symptoms leading to increased health care consumption in the German general population.*
Tschan R, Wiltink J, Adler J, Beutel ME, Michal M.

*Source*
Department of Psychosomatic Medicine and Psychotherapy, University Medical Center Mainz, Mainz, Germany.

*Abstract*
This study investigated the association of depersonalization (DP) experiences with dizziness and its impact on subjective impairment and health care use.

Trained interviewers surveyed a representative sample of 1287 persons using standardized self-rating questionnaires on dizziness, DP, and mental distress. Symptoms of dizziness were reported by 15.8% (n = 201). Thereof, 62.7% endorsed at least one symptom of DP, 40% reported impairment by symptoms of DP, and 8.5% reported clinically significant DP.

Regression analyses identified DP as a significant, independent predictor for dizziness symptom severity, health care use, and impairment by dizziness. With regard to the Vertigo Symptom Scale, DP explained 34.1% (p < 0.001) of the variance for severity of symptoms of dysfunction in the balance system. In conclusion, symptoms of DP, highly prevalent in patients complaining of dizziness and vertigo, were independently associated with increased impairment and health care use.

*The presence of DP symptoms should actively be explored in patients complaining of dizziness.*

PMID:
23817161
[PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

----------------------------

When this board was first established in 1997, DP/DR and vestibular disorders were being discussed. So this has been resaerched on and off for almost 20 years. I wish they could figure this stuff out. And again, I see a neurological component regardless of how this started.
I had a severly dysfuncitonal family where I was under stress all the time. Most of the time.
It's amazing I'm still around, LOL.
Hang in.


----------



## LiamGamerr (Oct 25, 2014)

Yes I get tinnitus. It gets pretty bad sometimes at night when Im trying to sleep and this is when it becomes most annoying. I have heard that tinnitus is a symptom of anxiety.

Also its worth mentioning that some people with depersonalization get blocked ears too and I believe that this is contributing to the tinnitus.


----------

